# 

## lee28

Za niedługo będe robił instalację wodną w domu i zastanawiam sie który system rur wybrać zgrzewany czy klejony ? Jakie są ich wady i zalety ? Który trwalszy ?

----------


## FREDY

Jeśli wybór z tych dwóch technologii to znacznie lepszy jest system zgrzewany. Klejone to jedna wielka ściema. Przeżyłem straszny remont po kilku latach dzięki rurką klejonym bo zaczęły pękać - tragedia. Opisywalem to na forum - poszukaj w historii.
Dlaczego nie bierzesz pod uwagę znacznie lepszych rozwiązań a mianowicie Alupexów czy miedzi?

----------


## siggi&alka

> Dlaczego nie bierzesz pod uwagę znacznie lepszych rozwiązań a mianowicie Alupexów czy miedzi?


miedz topodobno straszny lipton. rozmawialem z kolesiem ktory robil akurat  instalacje  zgrzewarka i mowil ze pierwsze rury miedziane ktore byly montowane zaczynaja przepuszczac na kolankach bo owe kolanka zostaja "wyplukiwane". ile w tym prawdy nie wiem.

----------


## beton44

no to może po Bożemu

stalowe ocynkowane skręcane  :Confused:

----------


## Wojtek R

> no to może po Bożemu
> 
> stalowe ocynkowane skręcane



a może zwyczajnie po ludzku z biegiem  rozwoju technologii czyli aluplex  w jednym kawałku od rozdzielacza po grzejnik  bez łączeń zgrzewów itd .    :Wink2:

----------


## beton44

przypomnę  treść wątku -/instalacja wodna/:




> Za niedługo będe robił instalację wodną w domu i zastanawiam sie który system rur wybrać zgrzewany czy klejony ? Jakie są ich wady i zalety ? Który trwalszy ?

----------


## Wojtek R

> przypomnę  treść wątku -/instalacja wodna/:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lee28
> 
> Za niedługo będe robił instalację wodną w domu i zastanawiam sie który system rur wybrać zgrzewany czy klejony ? Jakie są ich wady i zalety ? Który trwalszy ?


co nie oznacza , że jak ktoś się pyta głosować na Lepera czy Giertycha  to nie można wskazać  lepszego wyboru .......   :Lol:

----------


## AMP

Rozmawiałem z moim wykonawcą instalacji wodnej o dostępnych na rynku rozwiązaniach - generalnie powiedział, że z dobrych i w przestępnej cenie to zgrzewane (klejone skreślił - mówił, że trudno przewidzieć trwałość takiego rozwiązania)

----------


## raffran

I tu bym sie zgodzil.
W jednym z mieszkan przy remoncie robili nam rurki do wody klejone,wygladaly tak sobie,z samego widoku wygladaly na delikatne.
Natomiast w domu robili nam zgrzewane,rozmawialem z hydraulikiem i tez powiedziez ze nie ma raczej porownania.Dal mi nawet do "powalenia" mlotkiem(1kg)w tak rurke.Owszem z lekka sie odksztalcila,widac bylo slady po uderzeniach,ale nic wiecej,a same zgrzewy wygladaly jak jedna calosc.
No ale coz ilu fachowcow tyle opini.

----------


## Wojtek R

> .... o ale coz ilu fachowcow tyle opini.


No to ja się jeszcze jednak wtrące , proszę napiszcie mi  sensowne uzasadnienie w sytuacji gdy robicie instalacje od zera w nowym domu  robienia instalacji klejonej lub zgrzewanej - po co i dlaczego ????

----------


## piotru7

Kupujesz zgrzewarkę za ok 150 zl czyli za tyle co kosztuje
robocizna za 1 kompletny punkt, i przy odrobinie umiejętności
wykonasz sam całą instalację w domu.
I potem bez problemu dołożysz w razie potrzeby dodatkowy punkt

----------


## siggi&alka

> Kupujesz zgrzewarkę za ok 150 zl czyli za tyle co kosztuje
> robocizna za 1 kompletny punkt, i przy odrobinie umiejętności
> wykonasz sam całą instalację w domu.
> I potem bez problemu dołożysz w razie potrzeby dodatkowy punkt


tru,tru.... zgrzewanie elementow jest dziecinnie proste i trzeba sie wykazac nielada zrecznoscia zeby doprowadzic do zlego zgrzania i powstania wycieku.

----------


## FREDY

> Napisał FREDY
> 
> Dlaczego nie bierzesz pod uwagę znacznie lepszych rozwiązań a mianowicie Alupexów czy miedzi?
> 
> 
> miedz topodobno straszny lipton. rozmawialem z kolesiem ktory robil akurat  instalacje  zgrzewarka i mowil ze pierwsze rury miedziane ktore byly montowane zaczynaja przepuszczac na kolankach bo owe kolanka zostaja "wyplukiwane". ile w tym prawdy nie wiem.


Podobno gdzies, ktoś mówił coś że gdzieś ktoś słyszał że ktoś inny chyba widział   :Wink2:  
Pokaż takie wypłukane kolanko, zrób i wklej tu fotkę  a Hutmen stanie się bankrutem. Myślę że zatrzęsiesz światową gospodarką, a kurs miedzi na giełdzie spadnie do zera.
 :Wink2:

----------


## FREDY

Mogę ci podać namiary na hurtownie w której jako eksponaty pokazane są stare zdemontowane instalacje miedziane z początku zeszłego wieku. Miedż pokryta jest nalotem ale wygląda b.dobrze.
Mam wątpliwości jak będzie wyglądał plastik po 20 latach.

----------


## siggi&alka

> Mogę ci podać namiary na hurtownie w której jako eksponaty pokazane są stare zdemontowane instalacje miedziane z początku zeszłego wieku. Miedż pokryta jest nalotem ale wygląda b.dobrze.
> Mam wątpliwości jak będzie wyglądał plastik po 20 latach.


oj juz dobrze...mowie co  opowiadal koles montujacy plastikowe rury.

----------


## arkadius

Podobno gdzies, ktoś mówił coś że gdzieś ktoś słyszał że ktoś inny chyba widział   :Wink2:  
Pokaż takie wypłukane kolanko, zrób i wklej tu fotkę  a Hutmen stanie się bankrutem. Myślę że zatrzęsiesz światową gospodarką, a kurs miedzi na giełdzie spadnie do zera.
 :Wink2: [/quote]

I tutaj kolego się mylisz,miedź jest dobra na ogrzewanie ale na wode nie za bardzo. Na cyrkulacji kolanka wypłukają się szybciej jak się spodziewasz.

----------


## FREDY

> .
> I tutaj kolego się mylisz,miedź jest dobra na ogrzewanie ale na wode nie za bardzo. Na cyrkulacji kolanka wypłukają się szybciej jak się spodziewasz.


Widziałeś takie wypłukane kolanko?  :ohmy:  
Pokaż je wszystkim.
Pytam nie dlatego że jestem jakimś super zwolennikiem CU ale poprostu z ciekawości. Zrób fotki i je zamieść na forum. Mówienie że się wypłukuje bez konkretów mnie nie zadowala.Napewno taka fotka bylaby gwożdziem propagandowym na miarę 4RP.

----------


## Eltom

> Za niedługo będe robił instalację wodną w domu i zastanawiam sie który system rur wybrać zgrzewany czy klejony ? Jakie są ich wady i zalety ? Który trwalszy ?


  :ohmy:  
Ktoś jeszcze klejone robi i go za to z cechu nie wywalają?!
Prawdziwy dylemat to: zgrzewane czy zaciskowe?   :Roll:

----------


## FREDY

proponuje przeczytac link:
http://www.e-instalacje.pl/110_197.htm

----------


## RURKA

moim zdaniem facet po prostu negował miedź  bo miał "dojście" do plastiku. pewnie jego brat, szwagier czy też kolega  handlował takim materiałem. i co tu gadać ręka rękę myje.  :Wink2:

----------


## andre59

> Za niedługo będe robił instalację wodną w domu i zastanawiam sie który system rur wybrać zgrzewany czy klejony ? Jakie są ich wady i zalety ? Który trwalszy ?


Ja wybrałem zgrzewany (polipropylen), przekonała mnie jakość i pewność połączenia elementów systemu.
Rozciąłem połączenie rury z kolankiem, nie było widać w którym miejscu to połączenie jest. Rura i kolanko tworzyły monolit.
Polecam.

Z miedzi mam zrobioną instalację c.o.

----------


## turcin

Odnośnie złączek Cu to faktycznie po kliku latach (patrz 10-15) zależy od wody może dojść do wypłukania kolana, dlatego powinno stosować się łuki a nie kolana i dodatkowo proponowałbym złączki zaprasowywane miedziane bo właśnie w tym systemie kolana są łukami czyli promień gięcia jest znacznie większy niż w przypadku kolanka lutowanego, mamy znacznie więcej materiału w takiej złączce więc dodatkowo problem wypłukiwania znacznie się oddala, mamy połączenie zaprasowywane z uszczelką typu o-ring  zero przecieków. Co do takiej informacji że kolanka mogą być wypłukana to żadna nowość każdy branżowiec, który interesuje się tym wie o takich rewelacjach. Co do hutmena ma to głęboko w d.... ponieważ nie produkuje złączek tylko rury.

Ja osobiście proponowałbym system rur wielwarstwowych ze złączkami zaprasowywanymi lub pójść jeszcze dalej i zrobić coś takiego tylko w systemie rozdzielaczowym zero problemu ze złączkami w podłodze bo ich nie ma.

----------


## arkadius

Widziałeś takie wypłukane kolanko?  :ohmy:  
Pokaż je wszystkim.
Pytam nie dlatego że jestem jakimś super zwolennikiem CU ale poprostu z ciekawości. Zrób fotki i je zamieść na forum. Mówienie że się wypłukuje bez konkretów mnie nie zadowala.Napewno taka fotka bylaby gwożdziem propagandowym na miarę 4RP.[/quote]

Tak widziałem ale foty niestety nie zrobie bo już jest pewnie przetopione i zrobione nowe na Twoją instalacje.Każdy pisze co wie i widziałem takie ale może Ciebie to nie spotka.......i bez nerw kolego   :Lol:

----------


## FREDY

> Widziałeś takie wypłukane kolanko?  
> Pokaż je wszystkim.
> Pytam nie dlatego że jestem jakimś super zwolennikiem CU ale poprostu z ciekawości. Zrób fotki i je zamieść na forum. Mówienie że się wypłukuje bez konkretów mnie nie zadowala.Napewno taka fotka bylaby gwożdziem propagandowym na miarę 4RP.
> 
> Tak widziałem ale foty niestety nie zrobie bo już jest pewnie przetopione i zrobione nowe na Twoją instalacje.Każdy pisze co wie i widziałem takie ale może Ciebie to nie spotka.......i bez nerw kolego


*Naucz się cytować.To naprawdę nie trudne - nie można zrozumieć twoich postów.*

----------


## adam_mk

Na tym forum już chyba wszystko było...
Wystarczy dobrze pogrzebać.

Swego czasu bardzo tu się spieraliśmy czy miedź czy nie miedź.
Jest w sieci taka stronka o instalacjach miedzianych robiona przez fachowców od tych instalacji. Tam też są zdania podzielone, ale są i fotki (no, były).
Ja temat zgłębiłem i nie zanotowałem gdzie i co, a może szkoda, bo teraz będę musiał po wielokroć się bronić, że niby głupoty gadam, ale...

Miedź ma zalety i poważne WADY!!!
Jak gdzie!
Wszystko zależy od składu wody, zwykle natlenionej czy napowietrzonej, pitnej.
Woda wodociągowa to elektrolit jak w akumulatorze! No, prawie..  :Lol:  
Była taka mapka, gdzie kwaśna a gdzie raczej zasadowa...
Jedna żre tę miedź a druga pasywuje. Pasywowana jest wieczna, a ta gdzie jest "żarta" wypłukuje kolanka, złączki itp. I dlatego są, bywają, fotki takich spraw.
Po wyczytaniu wszystkiego, co znalazłem postanowiłem, że alupex dobrej firmy.
Nic lepszego nie znalazłem. Jemu "wsio ryba" czy kwaśna czy zasadowa i ile ma kamienia, a robota prosta i nawet kolanek się nie kupuje.

W CO miedź się sprawdza bardzo dobrze, z tego co wyczytałem. Ale tam jest odgazowana i odkamieniona woda. Miedź w betonie nie lubi leżeć... Szkodzi jej...
A zrobicie - jak Wam sumienie podyktuje!  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## 1950

> Odnośnie złączek Cu to faktycznie po kliku latach (patrz 10-15) zależy od wody może dojść do wypłukania kolana, dlatego powinno stosować się łuki a nie kolana i dodatkowo proponowałbym złączki zaprasowywane miedziane bo właśnie w tym systemie kolana są łukami czyli promień gięcia jest znacznie większy niż w przypadku kolanka lutowanego, mamy znacznie więcej materiału w takiej złączce więc dodatkowo problem wypłukiwania znacznie się oddala, .


z tym wypłukiwaniem to nie jest tak do końca jak piszesz,
do wypłukania miedzi (korozji wżerowej) co w konsekwencji prowadzi do przedziurawienia kolana, 
dochodzi przede wszystkim:

przy zbyt dużych prędkościach przepływu wody w instalacji, źle obliczone średnice, przewężenia instalacji itp. 

przy złej jakości wody (zwłaszcza w terenach górskich oraz takich gdzie pHć wody jest mniejsze niż 6,5 lub woda zawiera zbyt dużo dwutlenku węgla), 

przy nieumiejętnym lutowani polegającym na powstawaniu _smarków_( z powodu zbyt dużej ilości lutu lub nieumiejętnie nałożonej pasty),wewnątrz rur i kształtek powodujących  powstawanie turbulencji przepływu,

to wszystko może spowodować powyższy skutek,
można by tutaj pisać jeszcze o paru innych czynnikach ale to raczej margines

----------


## FREDY

Podobnie jest z tworzywem,też pisałem tu na forum o moich doświadczeniach. Ale przypomnę i wytłumaczę dlaczego jestem przeciwnikiem wszystkiego co plastikowe. 
Ano jakieś 3 lata temu w poprzednim mieszkaniu nagle zaczęła się sączyć woda w łazience. Niestety po wielu przepychankach między sąsiedzkich stwierdziłem że niestety to u mnie. Zaczęłem skuwać kafle. Po kawałku docierałem do rury plastikowej klejonej w której miałem instalacje wodną. Znalazłem miejsce przecieku. Wyobrażcie sobie że nie było to miejsce które każdy by podejrzewa czyli łączenie. Najnormalnie w świecie pękło kolanko. To było najgrubsze miejsce tej instalacji. Doslownie powstała rysa i jeszcze chwila a kolanko tzw"siódemka" rozpadło by się na dwie części. Wymieniłem ten element. Podłączam wodę i   :ohmy:  coś dalej się sączy gdzieś dalej. Znowu kucie. Patrzę a tam wzdłuż rury jest rysa z której się sączy woda. Wystarczyło trochę ruchu i to pęknięcie dało o sobie znać.
I najważniejsze spostrzeżenie. Te rury po 10latach mają zupełnie inne własności niz na początku. Kiedyś jak były nowe były elastyczne i miękkie dawano na nie 50 lat gwarancji a teraz są jak pingpong twarde i kruche.
Stąd mam wielką awersje do instalacji z tworzywa. Mam nadzieje że alupex po latach nie będzie taki, tylko skąd wiadomo?
 l

----------


## 1950

> Podobnie jest z tworzywem,też pisałem tu na forum o moich doświadczeniach. Ale przypomnę i wytłumaczę dlaczego jestem przeciwnikiem wszystkiego co plastikowe. 
> Ano jakieś 3 lata temu w poprzednim mieszkaniu nagle zaczęła się sączyć woda w łazience. Niestety po wielu przepychankach między sąsiedzkich stwierdziłem że niestety to u mnie. Zaczęłem skuwać kafle. Po kawałku docierałem do rury plastikowej klejonej w której miałem instalacje wodną. Znalazłem miejsce przecieku. Wyobrażcie sobie że nie było to miejsce które każdy by podejrzewa czyli łączenie. Najnormalnie w świecie pękło kolanko. To było najgrubsze miejsce tej instalacji. Doslownie powstała rysa i jeszcze chwila a kolanko tzw"siódemka" rozpadło by się na dwie części. Wymieniłem ten element. Podłączam wodę i   coś dalej się sączy gdzieś dalej. Znowu kucie. Patrzę a tam wzdłuż rury jest rysa z której się sączy woda. Wystarczyło trochę ruchu i to pęknięcie dało o sobie znać.
> I najważniejsze spostrzeżenie. Te rury po 10latach mają zupełnie inne własności niz na początku. Kiedyś jak były nowe były elastyczne i miękkie dawano na nie 50 lat gwarancji a teraz są jak pingpong twarde i kruche.
> Stąd mam wielką awersje do instalacji z tworzywa. Mam nadzieje że alupex po latach nie będzie taki, tylko skąd wiadomo?
>  l


miałeś pecha że najgorszy materiał na rynku znalazł się w Twojej instalacji,
a dla przeciętnej instalacji nie ma lepszego materiału niż alupex

----------


## Lharhard

A czy ktoś sie orientuje czy ten żółty plastik do instalacji klejonych jest lepszy ? Bo ten biały to wiadomo, że strasznie kruchy po czasie się robi, ale ten żółty to juz nie zwykłe PVC ale CPVC, a moze to ten sam shit ?

----------


## 1950

> A czy ktoś sie orientuje czy ten żółty plastik do instalacji klejonych jest lepszy ? Bo ten biały to wiadomo, że strasznie kruchy po czasie się robi, ale ten żółty to juz nie zwykłe PVC ale CPVC, a moze to ten sam shit ?


instalacje klejone to niestety g.wno,
nie ma który lepszy   :Roll:  
i to, i to to badziewie

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał Lharhard
> 
> A czy ktoś sie orientuje czy ten żółty plastik do instalacji klejonych jest lepszy ? Bo ten biały to wiadomo, że strasznie kruchy po czasie się robi, ale ten żółty to juz nie zwykłe PVC ale CPVC, a moze to ten sam shit ?
> 
> 
> instalacje klejone to niestety g.wno,
> nie ma który lepszy   
> i to, i to to badziewie


dlatego jestem zwolennikiem zgrzewanych!   :smile:

----------


## FREDY

Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę że problemy o których pisałem nie dotyczyły samego połączenia. Problem dotyczył materiału . To właśnie tworzywo z czasem ulega starzeniu. 
Nie wiem czy inne rurki tak chwalone teraz, kiedyś za np. 15 lat nie będą znowu ganione przez wszystkich.
Instalacje klejone były kiedyś opisywane jako rewelacja na wieki, no bo przecież tworzywo nie reaguje z wodą przez co jest wieczne.
W całym bloku stopniowo wymieniana jest instalacja a ci nieliczni którzy wbrew administracji wyrzucili plastik i zmienili na CU śmieją się reszcie w twarz.

----------


## arkadius

FREDY a ja się smieje z Ciebie   :Lol:   powodzenia. Ilu ludzi tyle opini

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

[quote="Wojtek R"]


> przypomnę  treść wątku -/instalacja wodna/:
> 
> 
> co nie oznacza , że jak ktoś się pyta głosować na Lepera czy Giertycha  to nie można wskazać  lepszego wyboru .......


Czyli kaczyńskiego   :Lol:  

Dzis na gg krazylo takie haslo

_" Tak kochani, zblizaja sie wybory!. Trzeba ten kraj ratować!! Dlatego od jutra rusza ogolnopolska akcja : Schowaj Babci dowód "_ 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stereo_ares

miedź jest kiepska i się zużywa szybko. Osobiście nie zainstalowałbym jej w domu. Wypowiadam się bo widzę, że ludziska ulegają nowej modzie. Mam na punkcie gastronomicznym instalacje miedzianą i co rok są jakieś z nią problem. Hipoteza z wypukiwaniem kolanek zdaje się prawdziwa bo przy lekkim ruszeniu rur przy montażu dodatkowego zaworu rura pękła na kolanku w miejscu najmniej przewidywalnym. Mam tam część instalacji plastikowej i dziwię się jak można to chwalić! Plastik to tandeta i wszystkie rury się rzucają, może coś to wytrzyma ale jak nic się z tym nie dzieje i są na sztywno zalane w betonie. Mam średnio przeciek 1 /rok i raz nożem uszkodziłem rurę przez przypadek. Moje zdanie jest jedno - ocynk to klasa i nie miałem nigdy z tym problemu przy jakiejkolwiek przeróbce- nawet po 20 latach użytkowaniu, ale drogi montaż i ciężki więc instalatorzy tego nie chcą robić stąd chwalą miedź. Miedź pod każdym względem jest 10x gorsza od ocynku nie wspomnę już o przekrojach co jest bardzo ważne i chociażby o możliwych reakcjach elektroliz zachodzących w rurach miedzianych i dodatkowo je trawiących. Dziury w miedzi po kilku latach to nie mit, zależy od stopu, delikatna instalacja ogólnie, jak lutowana na cynę to w ogóle kaszana bo cyna po ok 10 latach porowacieje i rury są luźne - system działa do puki nie puszcza jedna rurka a jak coś puści wszystko trzeba poprawiać albo wymieniać (pierwsze problemy ok 10lat użytkowania) Jeżeli chodzi o plastik to może dłużej wytrzyma ale pod warunkiem, że nikt nie będzie miał dostępu mechanicznego do rur i cudem żadne łącze nie puści. Jeżeli chodzi o klejenie to wg mnie totalna odwalka na szybko. W hydraulice wszystkie połączenia powinny być skręcane bądź spawane (ocynk). W przypadku miedzi lutowanie na twardo  a nie miękko i trzeba jeszcze luty odpowiednio dobrać by rury nie korodowały plus pozostałe odbiorniki. Reasumując ocynk bije wszystko na łeb i na szyję ale z lenistwa do roboty nie chce się go instalować. Dzisiaj jest czas na tandetę i stąd zgrzewy czy kleje robią taką furorę bo liczy się kasa za punkt a nie dobra robota! Jak ktoś lubi mieć problemy to polecam takie rozwiązania, ale jak chcesz mieć dobrze to ocynku nawet miedź nie zastąpi! I jeszcze dodam dodatkowo, że przy ogrzewaniu - to brednie które słyszę, że za dużo ciepła ocynk zabiera a miedź oszczędna to kompletna obłuda! Nie zarejestrowałem tego zjawiska a energia w kosmos nie ucieka. Ale to fakt więcej wody dłużej nagrzewasz więc piec powinieneś mieć wydajniejszy i problem pewnie ze sprawnością kotłów i metodami palenia mało efektownymi. Przy dobrym piecu wszystko śmiga pięknie.

Pozdrawiam All

----------


## edde

i tylko po to żeby wypocić takie brednie założyłeś konto na FM i odgrzałeś starego czteroletniego kotleta?

----------


## stereo_ares

> i tylko po to żeby wypocić takie brednie założyłeś konto na FM i odgrzałeś starego czteroletniego kotleta?


A odgrzałem tego kotleta, bo wyskakuje pierwszy u mnie w wyszukiwarce więc wielu ludzi to ogląda, a jest tu wiele zakłamania. Jak widzisz sam tu zajrzałeś. Brednie właśnie są opisane w innych postach stąd ten mój.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

zajrzałem bo dogrzałeś starocie i się wywindowało na forum, z tymi bredniami to się grubo mylisz, ale jeśli Ci z tym dobrze to niech tak pozostanie  :wink:  za duzo ich napisałeś zeby podejmować jakąkolwiek w tym zakresie polemikę...

----------


## kajmanxxl

> A odgrzałem tego kotleta, bo wyskakuje pierwszy u mnie w wyszukiwarce więc wielu ludzi to ogląda, a jest tu wiele zakłamania. Jak widzisz sam tu zajrzałeś. Brednie właśnie są opisane w innych postach stąd ten mój.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


idź no kolego do lekarz nóżki sobie wyleczyć bo na to by wyleczyć Twoją głowę jest już zapuźno

----------


## jurek_michalak

Przy obecnych cenach miedzi rozsądnym rozwiązaniem jest system pex zaciskany (broń Boże nie skręcany!). Można na nim zrobić CO, CWU, podłogówkę... co tylko potrzeba. CHoć jeśli miałbym robić dla siebie i nie musiałbym oszczędzać, wziąłbym miedź.

----------


## Kajkomen

Kilkanaście lat temu robiłem a właściwie przerabiałem instalacje ze stalowej ocynk na plastik (rury stalowe były tak zalezione że woda przestała płynąc.
Instalacja działa bez problemów przecieków itp. Przy modernizacji starej trochę łatwiej z plastiku klejonego robić jeśli jest ograniczone miejsce na wymianę w miejsce starych (mniej kucia). Kilkanaście lat temu mogły być lepsze materiały niż teraz   :sad:  . Jedno jest  super ciepła woda bardzo szybko leci po odkręceniu kranu (cienkie ścianki), przy zgrzewanych gdzie teraz mieszkam długo czekam na ciepłą wodę, a odległość porównywalna. W nowym domu nie dam klejonych, rury będą w wylewkach i nie wierze w ich jakość teraz. Na instalacje po ścianach polecam szybko i tanio.

----------

